
This Is Your Perfect Schedule for a Productive Day (Science Says So) - jackgavigan
https://www.themuse.com/advice/this-is-your-perfect-schedule-for-a-productive-day-science-says-so
======
dmfdmf
This is a decent list of recommended times for various actions requiring
different mental and physical resources that wax and wan through out the day.
But I think anyone paying attention to their productivity has found a similar
pattern. The only one I disagree with is working out in the evening. I've
found, especially as I get older, the 6pm work-out often doesn't happen. I am
just too tired so I have shifted it to first thing in the AM because exercise
is too important to short shrift. I mull over the priorities for my day when I
am exercising so its not a waste of my early morning powers. I also start to
wind down around 9pm by dimming my lights and wearing my blue-blocking glasses
to improve my sleep.

~~~
DrScump
For lifting, I _prefer_ to work out late in the evening, because:

1) I don't feel I have to "save" energy for anything else, and

2) it _helps make me sleepy_.

It also helps that I bought a membership in a gym 4 minutes from my house,
leaving me no excuse for avoidance.

~~~
dmfdmf
> It also helps that I bought a membership in a gym 4 minutes from my house,
> leaving me no excuse for avoidance.

Yeah, that is really nice... I once lived two blocks from a 24Hr Fatness and
had no excuse not to go so that really helped. I have to drive now and I try
to go every other day. When the weather is nice I take my motorcycle which
adds to the incentive.

Re: 2): Working out gets me too keyed up for sleep which is another reason to
do it in the AM.

